# Please help me identify this piece of music I heard in an ad!



## Philmasterkill (Oct 15, 2018)

I am terribly sorry for the audio quality, but I had to record this with my phone. Attached is a melody, that has been haunting me for quite some time now and nobody in my environment seems to know the artist and title of this beautiful piece of music. It would be amazing if someone of you knew who wrote this and how this piece is called. The melody starts at 0:04. Don't be irritated by the camera clicking sound at the end. It's part of the ad the melody plays in. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Attachment won't open here, gives an error.


----------



## Philmasterkill (Oct 15, 2018)

You maybe have to download it, that's what it does when I click it automatically. I'm sorry, I'm new to this forum and don't know how things work :/

Alternatively, you can visit http://m.srf.ch/play/tv/sendung/die-alpenreise?id=f9df2716-95ff-4885-87e3-3160983a7b03&station=69e8ac16-4327-4af4-b873-fd5cd6e895a7 and skip to 0:14


----------



## Philmasterkill (Oct 15, 2018)

I tried to convert it once again. Maybe it works now...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That worked, but I either can't quite hear it clearly or simply don't recognize it.


----------



## Philmasterkill (Oct 15, 2018)

Alright. Thank you for the help anyway


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't recognize it, either.


----------



## Philmasterkill (Oct 15, 2018)

I think I somehow recognize it from my childhood. Since I live in Switzerland, where the budget of these types of shows isn't that high, I believe this to be an actual classical piece.


----------

